# Ghosts and Bigfeet



## ambush80 (Dec 10, 2013)

Can an Atheist believe in ghosts or Bigfoots?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, as long as he has concrete proof.  Otherwise, he is an agnostic.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 10, 2013)

I wear a size 14 shoe, does that count? 

I can see an argument being made for ghosts being religious objects, but how are bigfeet? 

A bigfoot is a matter of cryptozoology, not religion.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Can an Atheist believe in ghosts or Bigfoots?



Atheists can believe in whatever they want. What's to tell them they shouldn't/can't?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 10, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Can an Atheist believe in ghosts or Bigfoots?


Not if he requires the same standards that led him to be an Atheist.
There are books about Bigfoot. Shows about Bigfoot. Discussions about Bigfoot. Descriptions of Bigfoot. Belief in Bigfoot.
The only thing missing is a Bigfoot.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Dec 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Atheists can believe in whatever they want. What's to tell them they shouldn't/can't?



Their brain.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Atheists can believe in whatever they want.


True. 


> What's to tell them they shouldn't/can't?


 Lots but, pretty sure you wouldn't accept it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Atheists can believe in whatever they want. What's to tell them they shouldn't/can't?



Is your belief in bigfoot based on the bible?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Is your belief in bigfoot based on the bible?



LOL. That's like asking someone "have you stopped beating your kids yet?"

I don't believe in bigfeets.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 10, 2013)

What if was a holy ghost?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> LOL. That's like asking someone "have you stopped beating your kids yet?"
> 
> I don't believe in bigfeets.



Belief or disbelief. Whatever your belief is, is it based on the bible?


----------



## erog (Dec 20, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I wear a size 14 shoe, does that count?
> 
> I can see an argument being made for ghosts being religious objects, but how are bigfeet?
> 
> A bigfoot is a matter of cryptozoology, not religion.



Do your shoes cost more because of materials, less because of demand, or the same because of a combination of both?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 20, 2013)

erog said:


> Do your shoes cost more because of materials, less because of demand, or the same because of a combination of both?



About the same. When I was a kid they used to cost more since we had to find that one store that went to those sizes, but most places seem to carry them now.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 27, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Belief or disbelief. Whatever your belief is, is it based on the bible?



No??


----------

